
Publishing an Amazon Echo Skill - acucciniello
http://www.acucciniello.com/2016/12/06/alexa-open-doc-4-Publishing-Process.html
======
eabraham
I encountered many of the same roadblocks for submitting a skill. I found this
checklist helpful to reduce the number of submissions.
[https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-
sk...](https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-skills-
kit/docs/alexa-skills-kit-voice-interface-and-user-experience-
testing?ref_=pe_679090_102923190)

~~~
acucciniello
Yes this is very useful for this. Thank you for the link!

------
adamveld12
Funny, I just tried making an alexa skill the other day so this is
appropriate. How did you get around the restriction on the types of utterances
you can do? It seems like with this type of app you would need to use
AMAZON.Literal but they took that out for (security?) reasons. I saw that you
effectively have placeholder text in your slot definitions, is alexa 'loose'
enough with utterances to let you say almost any phrase?

~~~
acucciniello
I hope that my post can help you then! It seems as if with the custom slot
type, I was able to create my own slot type for each of the things I needed.
Then I gave it some sample inputs for that type and I tried making it general
but covering different types of inputs (ones with numbers, symbols etc). Here
is a link to my IntentSchema.json file to see how I made the intents:
[https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-
doc/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-
doc/blob/master/speechAssets/IntentSchema.json). Here is a link to folder
containing the slot type definition files:
[https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-
doc/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-
doc/tree/master/speechAssets/slotTypes).

------
amelius
Is there a way I can filter out (exclude) stories involving
commercial/proprietary platforms from HN?

